# Aurora is Coming back



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

The site does not metion it, but I hear that Aurora is getting back in the slot car game
Chet

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that could be some VERY good news


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is this the first of April or something?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All I can say is ....*

Thank Heaven for this!!!! .... Oh happy day. I haved waited oh so patiently for them to resume production of the Historic Knights model kits. Now if they'll only make my wildest dreams come true and finally produce a kit of The Brown Knight ...

*Sir Osis of Da Liver !!!!!!!!!*

 nuther dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I sent an email through the website asking about their plans for slot cars....and this was the reply...



"Yes, we plan on having Slot Cars by next summer. Thanks for the e-mail and kind words. Keep them coming with Want Lists and tell everyone else we are back.

Sincerely,
G. & M. Giammarino"


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay then!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is GREAT NEWS!!! This hobby will go main stream again! With their model business,and slots they should have revenue to advertise on t.v. or radio and bring the attention that is needed to get things mooooovin!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I remember a discussion going on back when I joined this forum about the old molds and what not. My question surrounds that topic again and wonders how they are doing this or are going to do this all over again. Curious more than anything as to how this is going to be accomplished.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a follow up email I just got from Aurora

"I want to know exactly what you guys want. Send a list and it could be as large or as small as you want it to be. We are here to serve and give you all back what you lost 30 years ago. Also, please call me Jerry. It is my nickname.

Sincerely,
Gennaro Giammarino, III
Vice President"
AURORA Plastics Corporation

how cool is THIS?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Whoa. Kinda like Christmas in a way! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*okay then...*

Put me down for one Brown Knight. nd


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

You keep asking for that "Brown Knight" because they do make static models, the rest of us will hopefully be compiling lists of slot cars like Rebel Chargers, Super IIs, Sugar Daddy Datsun 510s, Sunburst Nomads, etc.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If they want their business to grow and prosper they should produce modern sports car and racing bodies along with some vintage replicas. They need to capture the enthusiasm of today's young people.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*What, is it Christmas in June?*

What a great story to watch. Could it live up to the expectations?

I agree with TK, the company would almost be forced to make original new models anyway. Everybody and their brother already make copies of many original Aurora icons. Need another Willys or Hot Rod?

For the life of me I don't understand the line of thinking that says there needs to be more repros/continuations of old lines, as good as they are/were. Some would be very special and much appreciated. But look at the success of 1/32, and the great mix of well modeled cars available is a big part of it! 

If a slot car line is aimed toward collectors, it'll be a novelty online/ebay thing, just like AW appears to be. Aurora would be a nice addition, but I hope there is more to it. I don't know that there would ever be another Aurora marketing blockbuster as happened in the 60's (have you read the Graham book?), but starter sets to be built on and added to would attract new enthusiasts, and help the hobby and market in general (for all you dealers sitting on the less collectible part of the product lines out now....). 
One can hope.

I have been in sales my whole career - wonder if I should send a resume?
:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Tom Lowe's Ace in the hole...lol*

Maybe he can sell the Thunderjets name back to them.  


It'll probably flop, I mean, they'll likely only distribute to bona-fide stores via hardcore distributors like REH, Stevens, etc. God knows that can't be allowed, nobody pays retail for slots! :lol:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Maybe he can sell the Thunderjets name back to them.
> 
> 
> It'll probably flop, I mean, they'll likely only distribute to bona-fide stores via hardcore distributors like REH, Stevens, etc. God knows that can't be allowed, nobody pays retail for slots! :lol:


If the quality is there, I would pay. I am sure others feel the same way too.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

This is great news if the quality is what the old Aurora company produced. I wonder what name they would market slots under. Didn't Tomy buy the AFX brand name?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

If the quality is there, I'll buy some of whatever they produce! A family business continued, what a story!

I wonder if it might be more likely there would be a tie in with Model Motoring Inc. (given their current low profile and legal issues). MM has rights to lots of the old box art, ad copy and posters, and they make track too. It appears the new company is very protective of all the old copyrighted material.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not trying to kill anyone's dreams but.There has been a toy company named Aurora at the New York City International Toy Show for the last few years.Every time we asked about slot cars they looked confused as to what they were.They were not interested in models either.I think this is a different company.Don't hold your breath for Ice Creamtrucks,Batmobiles and Green Hornets.My Grandmother said never say never.Then again who ever thought we'd see $ 10 Dash Super Modifieds Or Tomy Chaparrals that just about fly.Who cares about the 60's. (I do).I think now is the best time to be into slot cars. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Very Interesting............*

Definitely will be interesting. If they do decide that slots are part of their product line, maybe they can figure out the Batmobile ownership issues and produce the one Tjet that would sell like hotcakes. :devil: rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm not sure this is going to become anything. Tomy owns the rights to Aurora and AFX. Look at your TOMY Super G+ and SRT chassies. Aurora is molded on the chassis with TOMY and the circled C under it. Randy.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It will be a long road...notice was sent of refusal for registration of the new logo, oddly...it's because it could cause confusion in the market due to their old logo, which is currently in use and registered to CineModels Inc.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tomy owns use of the Aurora logo specifically on sets. The "©" on the chassis is merely claiming the words that are next to it, that would not stop a trademark app for use of Aurora to name a slot chassis.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Trust your Gut


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol...gotta love modern technology when it comes to public record, the trademark refusal was sent late yesterday, they might not even know yet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree. Anything that was original Aurora copyright material has been fragmented by many. Interesting, guess the name was still hanging out there.

 rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Copyrights also run out, unless their renewed, right? Ask Paul McCartney.

It's Business ... _everything_ is neogatoable, _anything_ is possible. 

As for what they should produce, a mix of old and new...

New old school Gplus chassis would be good.

Remake the cars JL, Dash, AW, etc. haven't remade... the old Thunderbird and Jag rag tops would be nice.

Cool accessories... remote lane switching, traffic lights, Powered draw bridges would be cool, better jump tracks, etc.

An electronic drag strip with Tree. .. with a reverse to bring the cars back and shifter modules for controllers, LED read out of times and scale speeds

A newly designed adjustable chassis with movable front end suspension and swabable body clips so the chassis could be mounted on any style or make of body. Want a Tyco body, snap on the Tyco clip, and so on. 

A wireless camera car or truck... for a drivers view of the road, could also be used with an internet interactive race idea I have 

*Internet interactive racing * 
You buy the track, you plug it into your computer, log on and find a race.
Everyone has the same amount of track, same number of turns, same number of straights... They can set up several groups.. for example: the Open Class allows you to decide on your own layout, as long as the minimal pieces are met. Other groups can require that everyone have the same layout, and since it's hooked up to the internet and the track has sensors in it, there no's cheating. You can race against others, or your best time.. it's all recorded into your account and the results can be tallied from there. 

Winners move on, losers wallow in self pity and despair... until the next race. Since it's the *WORLD WIDE WEB*, a new slot car revolution is born, mixing both 3D phyiscal space and play with the cyber world. Domestic and International events could be run and organized this way, we could take over the world!!! :tongue: 

Man, those guys should give me a job already.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love Tom Lowes cars and it would be great to see someone else enter the competition, but as Tom Stumpf said "Don't hold your breath". 
Long time in the making. We'll see and sit with fingers crossed.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

One word....

Digital


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

If you haven't looked over the website, maybe you should do so. Perhaps they won't go further than the announced model kits (which will be very, very cool all by themselves), but it is a later generation of the same family that started it all. Maybe they should apologize for sins of their forefathers, enabling all of you addicts LOL! Clearly they are looking to reclaim some past glory.

I do trust my gut. It says people will try to sell me what they have a vested interest in now, not what potential competitors may or may not come out with later. Competition, even potential competition, is good, as the apple cart needs a little push.... Good luck.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Copyrights also run out, unless their renewed, right? Ask Paul McCartney.
> 
> It's Business ... _everything_ is neogatoable, _anything_ is possible.
> 
> ...



Thats would be a blast, but tire goop would be a problem..because I promise you the minute I hit the track on a race like that I am gonna push limits and stickem will count lol..


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Lots of what ifs no guarantees of slot cars, but I say lets welcome another potential slot car vender and don't be shy about telling them what you would like to see produced. We may get more reproductions, some stuff that was in the planning stage, some completely new ideas or a mixture of all the above. I for one am crossing my fingers and remaining optimistic


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Excellence was expected!*

Quality and durability sells! Slap a cool body on it and put the juice to it.

Remember when we bought cool 'lil cars that would run, so we could run them?

Before the days of MIB, limited edition this, and special addition that; you pulled them out of the box and mashed the gas!

I'll pay for quality every time! No problemo. 

I dont keep track, but for example; by the time you take a good NOS or used T-jet chassis, install some high zoop guts, buff the gear train, install skis, tune the pickups, and upgrade the wheels and tires you've got a chunk of change going before you even hang a body on it! I'm ALREADY paying to get what I want.

Let's all hope second generation Aurora slots actually come to fruition.

I plan to make a sacrifice to the slotgods for fairwinds.

I have many questions.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SplitPoster said:


> but it is a later generation of the same family that started it all. Maybe they should apologize for sins of their forefathers, enabling all of you addicts LOL!


Think we can get a class action suit against them for the SAS (Slotcar Addiction Syndrome) we suffer from? Something like the big tobacco suit. When we get them where we want, we can settle for millions...............slotcars would be fine too. :devil: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SplitPoster said:


> MM has rights to lots of the old box art, ad copy and posters, and they make track too. It appears the new company is very protective of all the old copyrighted material.


WOW....they do, where/whom did you hear that from?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i emailed them by late summer early spring of 08 they should be on the shelves


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Got the same reply from them. Guess we don't have much of a choice other than just wait and see WHAT will be on the shelves.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

he did say email me your ideas i sent him a list of about 14


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This really does nothing for me. If it was about 4 years ago I would be exited, but with all else that's going on this is great news (the more choices the better), but I can already get what I wanted form Aoura slot cars only better. I enjoy my JL and AWs more than my Auroras. What could they possibly do for someone who really loves running pancakes that hasn't been done already or that the current companies can't or won't do.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> This really does nothing for me. If it was about 4 years ago I would be exited, but with all else that's going on this is great news (the more choices the better), but I can already get what I wanted form Aoura slot cars only better. I enjoy my JL and AWs more than my Auroras. What could they possibly do for someone who really loves running pancakes that hasn't been done already or that the current companies can't or won't do.


Mainly because the NOS Aurora chassis need to be broken-in and the JL/AW/XT chassis come already broken.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

twolff said:


> Mainly because the NOS Aurora chassis need to be broken-in and the JL/AW/XT chassis come already broken.




hehhehehe that was too funny thanks for the chuckle...


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

SCJ, I know MM is in troulble with the general, that isn't without precedent. The general sued some of its most strident supporters at one point., restoration businesses that made repros of long out of production stickers, trim, etc. 

I'm no attorney - if you know about this you'll have to elaborate. I apparently incorrectly assumed that Model Motoring Inc. had some sort of unique business name/trademark filed when they incorporated. Was the "MM" name still copyrighted? Or was 45 year old ad copy and all from a defunct company fair game then because no one was around to challenge?

That would raise all kinds of interesting questions about all those who commercially make repros virtually indistinguishable from the originals, as well as bodies and parts.....


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

guys, go to www.uspto.gov , you will find suprisingly well written answers to most any questions regarding patents, copyrights, and trademark. The searchable databases provide a wealth of info as well.


My .02?

The new guys should form under a completely new name, then use historical references to Aurora, AFX, MM, etc. on their packaging, promotions, etc. They could probably circumvent most any claims this way as stating historical fact should not imply trademark ownership, it's merely telling a true story.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Direct hit!*



twolff said:


> Mainly because the NOS Aurora chassis need to be broken-in and the JL/AW/XT chassis come already broken.


Like Coach, I LMAO. :lol: 

twolff summed it up in one sentence! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We need a good laugh now and then.Anything from the old Model Motoringera is free game to advertise and sell on ebay,but don't try and sell or manufacturer new items with the name Model Motoring on it.Harrison was smart enough to find this part of Aurora laying dormant for years.He took it,registered it and now it's his.So if you want to create something new and sell it with MODEL MOTORING on it write to Harrison.He might just say SHOW ME THE MONEY.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A new slot car maker would be great. But this is not the same Aurora that Tomy purchased and currently owns now. Randy.


----------



## Tjet-Racer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Yes Aurora is comong back!*

Just got an eamil today from Aurora confirming that they are gonna start producing slot cars in 2008. Check my website for details. http://east-coast-slot-cars.tripod.com
Be sure to sign my guest book!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

:tongue: Hey, my tjet gears don't mesh right. Think I can complain to these guys?
hojoe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

SplitPoster said:


> I'm no attorney - if you know about this you'll have to elaborate......


No, I was asking you.........as I don't think that MM received anything when they took over the MM mark.

As others have alluded, Aurora as we knew it will never be back! Not to say the company product, quality and even ethics can’t be reinstituted, but the company as we knew it was chopped up and was being sold off way back in ‘77~78.



We went through a service mark search when we wrote the _Aurora Ho Slot Car Identification & price guide_. There are several companies’ that have a part of what we collectively call/know as the old Aurora Plastics company. Model Motoring has rights to the Model Motoring name. Tomica (Japanese company) has rights to Aurora and AFX names. CinaModels has the old Aurora oval logo and as Tomhocars mentioned there has been an Aurora company producing toys for several years now using the bold black AURORA logo used during the AFX era. A baggage company uses the European “Bauhaus” style logo used at the end of production in ’83 time frame…..and there is a individual who owns the rights to the BIG “A” logo and there is even another Aurora logo originally used in the ‘50’s that an electronics (if I remember right) company has been using……..it’s very similar to the sunburst logo like on the top of their web site.



I would be as happy as the next guy to see more slot products, model products etc. on the shelves…..the more the merrier!



Hmmmmmmm……



I wonder if they would be interested in the original blue prints, color separations, concept drawings, box art, 2:1 master patterns or in house memorandums I have floating around the collection?


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks SCJ, for the complete info. My knowledge is very limited - I am a fan because of the original products and the whole story behind how they came to market. Sounds like you have great artifacts - I am sure a lot of folks would be interested quality copies of concept drawings.

I bought some of the box art/dealer posters from MM, really neat that they have been reproduced. Given that they contian multiple logos (Aurora and Model Motoring) I could only speculate on how that all fits together.... I did notice that MM's site says all products are produced with proper licensing, something to that effect. I have a few MM inc cars, some track - I like what I have, hope there are good things in their future.

I'm with you, the more people who try to produce and market HO slot cars the better. I just hope some are trying to appeal to a broader market, not just the dedicated core. A rising tide lifts all ships, or so the saying goes.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

SCJ said:


> I wonder if they would be interested in the original blue prints, color separations, concept drawings, box art, 2:1 master patterns or in house memorandums I have floating around the collection?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Naw, I don't think they were  . But I would be interested in case they would float in my direction..... :wave:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I'm not trying to kill anyone's dreams but.There has been a toy company named Aurora at the New York City International Toy Show for the last few years.Every time we asked about slot cars they looked confused as to what they were.They were not interested in models either.I think this is a different company.Don't hold your breath for Ice Creamtrucks,Batmobiles and Green Hornets.My Grandmother said never say never.Then again who ever thought we'd see $ 10 Dash Super Modifieds Or Tomy Chaparrals that just about fly.Who cares about the 60's. (I do).I think now is the best time to be into slot cars. Thanks Tom Stumpf


Aurora has been making model kits in several scales sense before I was born, and that was 1947 AD . They are a model kit producer not a toy co.. :wave:


----------



## Tjet-Racer (Jun 14, 2007)

I just received an email from Aurora Plastics Corporation confirming that Aurora will be producing slot cars once again!

Re: Slot Cars?

From: Gennaro Giammarino III ([email protected])

Sent:Fri 6/15/07 10:33 AM

To[email protected])

Yes, slot cars are in the works for late summer - early fall of 2008. Thank you for the e-mail and please keep them coming with ideas and want lists. Let everyone know we are back.

Sincerely, Gennaro & Michael Giammarino


----------



## Tjet-Racer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Aurora's New Website*

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/


----------

